# Nvidia, mehrere Desktops und Profile bzw. Probleme mit der Software nview



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

Da mir der Customer Support von Nvidia keine befriedigende Antwort geben konnte, wollte ich hier einmal um Hilfe bitten. Nvidia hat leider keinen deutschsprachigen Support, so daß ich mein Ansinnen auf englisch formulieren mußte...

Wenn jemand also mehrere Desktops oder Profile mittels nview, welches in Nvidias Forceware Treiber enthalten ist, betreibt, würde ich sie oder ihn bitten, sich die folgende Problembeschreibung einmal durchzulesen, und mitzuteilen, ob dieselben Probleme bestehen oder bestanden und wie sie ggf. gelöst wurden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.  

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello,

My graphics card is a FX5200 by the manufacturer Aopen, System is WinXP SP2.

This is concerned with the handling of the different profiles the nview desktop manager allows to configure.
Questions arise as well with Forceware 81.98 which I have been using, as well as with the newest 91.47, which I have installed now.

Besides the default profile I have configured two others.

Problem #1 is how to switch between those profiles easy and conveniently. To load either of them, I can:
1. enter the nview desktop manager itself, choose profiles, select a profile, click load and confirm the warning. This works (meaning that the two characteristics I have saved with the profiles, namely screen resolution and the desktop arrangement, are restored – though the latter is not shown fully correct on the nvidia symbol bar (which is Problem #2: After loading, the desktop symbols itself remain as before, that is they don't represent the now changed desktop arrangement. For example: I have a profile with four desktops active and then, when I load a profile with only one desktop, the surplus desktop symbols don't disappear. )) but is very clumsy.
2. or click the Nvidia icon in the (usually) right corner of the Windows taskbar, hover over nview desktop manager and let it expand, then do the same with nview profiles and then select one of them. This works equally good (and with the same problems as mentioned) as the above way, but is not much faster.
3. To be able to switch faster, I hoped to use the nview symbol bar, which I have set to show the available profiles and desktops but to not show the action or zoom functionalities. Now I wanted to switch the profile with one click on the corresponding icon of the profile in the same fashion as is possible with the desktops and their corresponding icons (in case they represent the current desktop arrangement correctly, compare above) – but it does not work, neither does right-click on the icon, hovering over its name and letting appear "load" and then select load. The only thing that happens is that the taskmanager shows some activity for nvappbar.exe but neither the different screen resolutions or desktop arrangements as I saved them with the profiles are restored. Hotkeys, which I have assigned with the load profile actions, in exactly the same way fail to work.

Problem or question #3 is that I have found no way to exchanging the profile symbol icons with a new ones as is possible with the desktop icons. That means all profiles are represented by the same symbol icon in the nview symbol bar, which clearly is not advantageous for distinguishing them.

Please excuse if my text is a bit wordy, but I wanted to point out the problems as clear as possible. If you could help me with them I would be glad.
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

